# Jumping Spider Sling Care



## bryangottalara (May 20, 2017)

So I just found out my P. Regius' eggsac is starting to hatch, and I see spiderlings hanging around the nursery web now. But now, I don't exactly know how to 'care' for them. Does anybody have any suggestions or past experiences to help me out?


----------



## Cazador (May 22, 2017)

Mine haven't bred yet, but this is a caresheet I see successful breeders cite pretty often: http://kozmicdreams.com/spidercare.htm

There's a section specifically on newly hatched slings. Looks like you'll need to feed them as soon as they leave the sac.


----------



## bryangottalara (May 22, 2017)

Cazador said:


> Mine haven't bred yet, but this is a caresheet I see successful breeders cite pretty often: http://kozmicdreams.com/spidercare.htm
> 
> There's a section specifically on newly hatched slings. Looks like you'll need to feed them as soon as they leave the sac.





Cazador said:


> Mine haven't bred yet, but this is a caresheet I see successful breeders cite pretty often: http://kozmicdreams.com/spidercare.htm
> 
> There's a section specifically on newly hatched slings. Looks like you'll need to feed them as soon as they leave the sac.


Would I just blow the flies towards the egg sac for them to eat? It's in a pretty tough spot and I wouldn't want to mess up the nursery.


----------



## Cazador (May 22, 2017)

I've heard of people blowing them or using a funnel, depending on how it's oriented.  I couldn't tell you from personal experience though.


----------

